# my husband always plays victim



## Yoni

What can I do?
I am getting really tired always need to say sorry. When I don't do anything wrong. 

He never brake it cold.


----------



## Sfort

Divorce


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy

Yoni said:


> What can I do?
> I am getting really tired always need to say sorry. When I don't do anything wrong.
> 
> He never brake it cold.


This is not healthy. I've read some of your other posts and think you will end up mentally and physically wiped out if you stay in this marriage. You sound so sweet and deserve to be treated better and with respect. 

Knock, knock.
Who’s there?
Ben Dover.
Ben Dover who?
Ben Dover and I’ll give you a big surprise!


----------



## aine

Can you give some examples?


----------



## Ursula

My former husband was also that same way. It felt like everything was blamed on me, and it was almost always me doing the apologizing just to keep the peace (even when I hadn't done anything wrong). Believe me when I say that people who are like this generally don't change unless they want to. They think that their ways are right, they're perfect, never do anything wrong, and therefore, never have anything to be sorry about. Unfortunately, the best way to make things like this stop is by cutting that person out of your life.

Can you give us some examples of what he's done and refuses to apologize for?


----------

